# What do you put on your yard?



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

I came across a post of a guy in Houston that put the following on his bermuda at different times over the course of a year:
1. Molasses
2.Two year old dead leaf compost
3. Alfalfa pellets
4. Nitro-phos brand fertilizer



__ https://www.facebook.com/GardenLineWithRandyLemmon/posts/10152212628164930


Anyone ever hear of molasses or alfalfa pellets? New to me, but seems to work for him, take a look.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've heard of alfalfa pellets, you can get them at Teactor Supply. I think they are suppose to stimulate growth.

I tried an organic program one year to no avail as I was not seeing any results. I think it's something you have to be in for the long haul to see results. It's possible on Bermuda but I think if you are wanting to mow at .500" or lower, it's not really feasible.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, he's mowing at 1" with a Tru-cut.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Alfalfa pellets (and wood pellets) puff up when wet. And they mysteriously rise to the top of the grass canopy. I thought geese had overtaken my lawn and pooped everywhere. Now I do cool season so my mulch mower had no problems with it, but you guys would have a heck of a time with reel mowers and the chunks it turns into.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I had some success using Soy Bean Meal in the past, also tried Alfalfa Pellets and a couple other feed store sources.

I didn't like the pellets. They are difficult to use in a standard spreader and look silly until they puff up and break back down. If you're cutting low with a reel mower this takes FOREVER! :lol:

The Soy Bean Meal worked out really well and I would recommend it to anyone looking for an organic source that isn't big $$. I believe it was only $15-20 for a 50lb bag!!


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I had some success using Soy Bean Meal in the past, also tried Alfalfa Pellets and a couple other feed store sources.
> 
> I didn't like the pellets. They are difficult to use in a standard spreader and look silly until they puff up and break back down. If you're cutting low with a reel mower this takes FOREVER! :lol:
> 
> The Soy Bean Meal worked out really well and I would recommend it to anyone looking for an organic source that isn't big $$. I believe it was only $15-20 for a 50lb bag!!


what would the soy bean meal contribute to?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Soy bean meal would be an organic nitrogen source. I believe it would be the equivalent NPK of 7-2-1. I used soy bean meal last year as well as ground corn and molasses.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > I had some success using Soy Bean Meal in the past, also tried Alfalfa Pellets and a couple other feed store sources.
> ...


Soybean meal is basically a Nitrogen source after it is broken down. It's high in protein which equates to Nitrogen once broken down.

I also found that going organic on bermuda is Very expensive unless you have a small lawn. Anything over 5K and it starts getting expensive real fast.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 to Pete and MQ.


----------



## coreymays22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone want to touch on the whole argument of feeding the soil microbes (by going organic a couple times a year)? I do not really understand it very well.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've purchased a few bags of fish food from Tractor Supply - it's affordable, high nitrogen, and comes in hard pellets that make using a spreader very easy. It was fun to try something new, but it took a long time for the pellets to dissolve.

In the end, I just use either Milo or Lesco 39-0-0 (both very slow release). They are simple to spread, easy to buy and store, very slow release, and feed very well.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok I might get flack for this but I have a lawn service apply whatever they do for weeds and fertilizer about 6 times per season. Then on top of that I apply milo once a month. That's it.

What's interesting is that I only apply milo to the front yard but yet my backyard is about 80% as nice as the front. So not sure if the lawn service gets the credit there or it's just me keeping the lawn mowed short and able to grow the right way.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Ok I might get flack for this but I have a lawn service apply whatever they do for weeds and fertilizer about 6 times per season.


You should be punished. What do you want for your punishment? There is only ONE way of doing things?

I am kidding of coarse. Everyone is on different levels when it comes to everything in life or just flat do not want to do it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, no shame in doing what works for you. I paid someone to remulch my beds and trim my shrubs this year. It was just a bigger project than I had time for. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

coreymays22 said:


> Anyone want to touch on the whole argument of feeding the soil microbes (by going organic a couple times a year)? I do not really understand it very well.


It really comes down to personal preference. You can use 100% synthetic fertilizers and have an amazing lawn. You can use 100% organic fertilizers and have an amazing lawn. You can use a combo of the 2 fertilizer types and have an amazing lawn. I've tried both and plan to use a combo of the 2 from now on, both have pros and cons.

Here is a pretty good unbiased video of the pros and cons of both types.


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for link the Red :thumbup:


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> Ok I might get flack for this but I have a lawn service apply whatever they do for weeds and fertilizer about 6 times per season. Then on top of that I apply milo once a month. That's it.
> 
> What's interesting is that I only apply milo to the front yard but yet my backyard is about 80% as nice as the front. So not sure if the lawn service gets the credit there or it's just me keeping the lawn mowed short and able to grow the right way.


Im doing the same this year with a local guy... they have a sweet , ZTR spreader and spray rig, I don't think I have a single weed so far in the lawn


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I might get flack for this but I have a lawn service apply whatever they do for weeds and fertilizer about 6 times per season.
> ...


Yeah I was cringing when I typed the post, I knew it wasn't the DIY approach but at least when I first started this journey I had no idea where to begin. These guys knew Bermuda and my yard looks great so I figure why change the routine? As for punishment, I'll leave that up to the judge!



Ware said:


> Yeah, no shame in doing what works for you. I paid someone to remulch my beds and trim my shrubs this year. It was just a bigger project than I had time for. :thumbup:


I try to DIY as much as I can as well. But with a 3 year old, career, and new home with an infinite number of projects you are correct - do what you have time for and hire out the rest!



Redtenchu said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to touch on the whole argument of feeding the soil microbes (by going organic a couple times a year)? I do not really understand it very well.
> ...


I'm basically doing the same as the lawn service puts down synthetic but then I use organic on top of it. Not sure if it is redundant or even necessary but again it's working so why bother trying to change it?



MrMeaner said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I might get flack for this but I have a lawn service apply whatever they do for weeds and fertilizer about 6 times per season. Then on top of that I apply milo once a month. That's it.
> ...


I'm the same way, in fact most of my neighbors also use a lawn service but for some reason they still have weeds. So often times they ask me who I use and tell me they're going to switch over. But I don't think it's the chemicals that do all of the heavy lifting, you still need the grass to be thick enough or the weeds will return regardless.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> coreymays22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to touch on the whole argument of feeding the soil microbes (by going organic a couple times a year)? I do not really understand it very well.
> ...


that guy is awesome! I've talked on the phone with him a bit and email back/forth. Really knowledgable with the chemicals and science. I think he joined the forum but I'm not sure I've seen him post


----------

